# Session in Servlet Starten und mit JSTL auslesen



## gl4diac (9. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich erstelle mit folgendem Code in einem Servlet eine Session 


```
HttpSession session = request.getSession(true);
```

und setze dann ein Attribut mit dem Benutzernamen über


```
session.setAttribute("username", request.getParameter("username"));
```

Wie kann ich jetzt auf dieses Attribut in einer JSP über JSTL zugreifen?

Habe es mit folgenden Varianten probiert, aber der Benutzername wurde leider nicht ausgegeben...


```
<c:out value="${session.username}" default="Unbekannt"/>

<c:out value="${sessionScope.username}" default="Unbekannt"/>

<c:out value="${sessionScope.session.username}" default="Unbekannt"/>
```

Es wird immer nur der Defaultwert ausgeben.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann ?

Danke und Gruß,

gl4diac


----------



## byte (9. Mai 2008)

So sollte es gehn:

```
<c:out value="${username}" default="Unbekannt"/>
```


----------



## gl4diac (13. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

danke hat geklappt.

Gruß,

gl4diac


----------

